# RIP my little Harvey



## Fawnyb (May 4, 2011)

My beautiful 5 month old ruby Cavalier King Charles called Harvey was cruely taken from me in Dec! He was the most lovely little dog I could ever of wished for. He was so good from the day we got him. 

I feel so bad about so many things for him as he had quite a turbulant life. First of all we only had him for 2 weeks when our landlord decided he didint want us to have a dog in the house so he had to go and live with my dad 2hours away. My dad loved him like he was his own and I went down most weekends to see him so he still knew who his mummy was! He made great friends with my dads 2 other dogs and had such a good time with them. 

We managed to move in early dec which meant that little Harvey could come back to us! We were so happy and so was he! Everything was great until I got a phone call from my partner saying that Harvey was hurt and he was rushing him to the vets! I couldnt beleive it! He said he had run out infront of a car and had been hit and hadnt moved since! I knew there and then he was already dead! I waited for what seemed like hours for my partner to call me back to tell me what the vet said! When I got the call my whole world ended! He was dead! She thinks he died on impact which meant he didnt suffer but I just couldnt beleive it had happened! My poor little Harvey! 

We had only had him back for 1 day and now hes gone! The car saw what he had done and just drove off! how can anyone do that! Evil person! Its been 5 months now and i still miss him everyday! I wish things had been different and I feel so much guilt about everything. I know he was loved by everyone who looked after him but he was still a baby and had so much more to give! 

RIP little man gone but never ever forgotten I love you xxxx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

so sorry to hear this, such an awful situation - sweet dreams little one.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

very sorry for your loss...run free lil Harvey....


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, I know exactly how you feel, I lost my dear Cassie also a cavalier king charles to a car accident! I was just home from england for a few days and she was hit the day after i arrived home ! she died in my arms on the way to the vets in october ! I was absolutley devistated, kept reliving the scene over and over ! I still miss her very much but I know now that there was nothing I could do and that she had the best two years of her life with me. We were so close !  I hope it gets easier for you, Im sure it will


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

What a sad story, that dude driving the car must be haunted by his conscience 'til he's alive for what he's done. So sorry for your loss, it's terrible what had happened.


----------



## hayleyb24 (Aug 7, 2010)

So Sorry for your loss, its such a hard thing to deal with x x x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Thinking of you.

RIP run free lil fella x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im so very very sorry, its heartbreaking to lose a cherished dog even in older age, but to lose one so young in such circumstances must be unbearable.

May your spirit run forever free at the bridge, dear little Harvey.


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

I,m so so sorry for your loss, I feel your pain. I lost my beautiful yorkie/cavalier king charles 3 weeks ago tomorrow. Big hugs to you. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I hope soon Happier Memories of Harvey will bring back a smile again.
It does take time.
Feeling guilty is part of the bereavement you are going through. We all wish if only i had done this or that.
I lost my 17 year old cat last year by some one who knocked him over by accident. I was devastated and the only thing that helped me through was for me to keep busy.
I shortly afterwards got Chloe who is so different to Boris in looks and personality. You can never replace pets that you have lost but starting again helps you to live again and laugh.

Maybe when you are ready, to have another little pup to love will help you.

R.I.P Dear Harvey and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you.

Rest in Peace little man x


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

It's so hard when our little ones pass away. RIP little Harvey.


----------

